# Spayed female leaking clear fluid



## micha (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi! I hope someone out there can help me, I am completely stumped as to what is wrong with my 5 yr old GSD, Maya.

To start at the beginning, we had been away for a month so I put her in a kennel. When we picked her up she seemed her normal, usual self. Maybe a week later she started becoming lethargic, not eating much of her usual food but would eat her snacks, and she also developed a fever. So we took her to the vet but she could find nothing wrong. She prescribed some antibiotics and off we went. The next day, I noticed some clear water droplets coming out of her vulva, it's like she was peeing but it was clear and no smell. She kept licking that area as well as what had leaked onto the floor. Back to the vet she went with urine sample and still the doc couldn't find anything wrong (urine was fine). She did suggest we do an ultrasound but we thought we would continue with the antibiotics first to see how it goes. 

Today, she seemed fine in the morning, she ate her food and was running around. Then at night she started to leak the clear fluids again and she looked clearly not comfortable. l left her lying on her towel and when she got up, it was soaking wet in the area near her bum. When she did walk around, she was just following us with a sad look in her eyes. Later, we saw a jelly/mucousy type substance on the floor which must have come from her. We put it in a box ready to take it to the vet tomorrow morn for analysis. After that discharge, she seems a little better. I took out her favourite ball and she suddenly looked very alert and even chased it when i threw it. Now she is asleep again.

Sorry for such a long story but i thought i should get as much details in as possible. I just can't find anything on the internet. Everyone says go to the vet but the vet is just as clueless! Does anyone know what this could be???? I will take her to do the ultrasound after the weekend but till then, I am baffled and I really would like to hear of others in the same position. 

Hope someone has some insight into this....

thanks in advance!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Is there more than 1 vet in your area? It looks like you need a second opinion.

Good luck!!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Some females do develop a leaky bladder sometimes years after spaying, though this may or maynot be that. Does your area have a referral center? (bascially a doggie hospital with specialists that you can only get into if your vet refers you there).


----------



## PuffinGirl (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't know where you live, but around here, that could mean that she has a foxtail in her vulva. Normally when a dog has a discharge and no other reason can be found for it, the vet recommends a scope to see if there is a foreign body causing irritation. Maybe something to discuss with your vet?


----------



## micha (Nov 13, 2010)

I am in Malaysia. She's not exposed to foxtails as we don't have that here. She is mainly indoors or in the garden. I will take her to get a second opinion at another vet or at the university animal hospital. By the way, she's peeing and pooping with no problems, just that sometimes she leaks as if she has incontinence. If a dog has incontinence, they shouldn't have any discomfort right? Just before it comes out sometimes it looks like she is concentrating very hard on it.

Poor girl...i've never seen her like this before.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

micha said:


> I am in Malaysia. She's not exposed to foxtails as we don't have that here. She is mainly indoors or in the garden. I will take her to get a second opinion at another vet or at the university animal hospital. By the way, she's peeing and pooping with no problems, just that sometimes she leaks as if she has incontinence. If a dog has incontinence, they shouldn't have any discomfort right? Just before it comes out sometimes it looks like she is concentrating very hard on it.
> 
> Poor girl...i've never seen her like this before.


Actually incontinence can be uncomfortable - it's not the leaking per se, but the caustic effect that urine has on the vagina wall and external tissue - which can become very sore and irritated. I agree with a second opinion, specialist if you can find one - it sounds as though she might have picked something up when she was boarded, and if this condition wasn't present before she went to the kennel, then you need to find out what is going on. If there is an infection present for example, you don't want it spreading to the kidneys - and any time there is bacteria present in the urinary tract that is a possibility. Good luck, let us know what you find out.
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## micha (Nov 13, 2010)

Just thought i'd update you guys. Maya is doing much better now. I think the antibiotics are kicking in and fighting whatever infection she may have had and i think it was some UTI. I didn't end up taking her to another vet because her condition improved. Today is the second last day of her antibiotic round and she's pretty much her usual self. 

THanks for all your advice and suggestions!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Glad she seems to be feeling better!


----------



## Megha Bhoj (Sep 7, 2021)

micha said:


> Hi! I hope someone out there can help me, I am completely stumped as to what is wrong with my 5 yr old GSD, Maya.
> 
> To start at the beginning, we had been away for a month so I put her in a kennel. When we picked her up she seemed her normal, usual self. Maybe a week later she started becoming lethargic, not eating much of her usual food but would eat her snacks, and she also developed a fever. So we took her to the vet but she could find nothing wrong. She prescribed some antibiotics and off we went. The next day, I noticed some clear water droplets coming out of her vulva, it's like she was peeing but it was clear and no smell. She kept licking that area as well as what had leaked onto the floor. Back to the vet she went with urine sample and still the doc couldn't find anything wrong (urine was fine). She did suggest we do an ultrasound but we thought we would continue with the antibiotics first to see how it goes.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I'm also facing the same problem..till now I didn't get a good vet.
Waiting for some good vet


----------

